# How to control algae growth in terrariums...



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

After returning from two weeks of vacation it seems that the same conditions which suit growth in my Riccia also are making for some very happy algae. The stuff is creating a nice slime on all my waterfalls/streams and overwhelming the Riccia I was so happy to get established. 

Does anyone have suggestions to control it? I am hesitant to add any chemical algae control and not even going near snails....

Thanks in advance!

Chris


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

No help?


----------



## allanschon (Mar 25, 2007)

I've noticed the same thing in my tank, but mainly in areas that have little to no water flow. I got started in the hobby earlier this year, and I think I made a mistake in laying out my tank. The waterfall is directly above the bulkhead drain, so my pond are remains virtually stagnant. The waterfall itself is clear of algae, probably due to the constant flow of water, but the pond area is likely to require monthly siphoning and cleaning to keep it looking nice.

My sump is equipped with an aquarium filter, so I'm pulling out most of the algae that makes it to the drain, but because there is so little circulation in areas away from the waterfall, it only seems to be keeping the waterfall itself clear. When I redo the tank (in a few years, lol!) I'll relocate the waterfall to the other corner and see if I can't plumb a drain tube to the bulkhead so that water enters and exits the viv in opposite corners.

If there's some way for you to increase water flow, that may help, but I have a feeling you'll just have to do some regular maintenance to keep the algae at bay. 

My only other idea is that the issue will eventually take care of itself as the tank becomes more established. Algae has the same basic requirements as other plant life; water, light, and nutrients. As your other plants mature they may outcompete the algae for nutrients, and greatly reduce its growth. 

Good luck!


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Well oddly it is growing in the most turbulent water area's and right where my other water plants have taken off! In fact my worry is it will out compete them.

Hmm...


----------



## fleenor1 (Feb 18, 2005)

UmbraSprite-
I know that people with outdoor pond control algae with Barley straw. I would think that this would be a perfect solution for your problem. It is a natural product so there is no harsh chemicals being added to your tank and reading into it the straw acts as a natural pH buffer. 
Here are a couple of links that I found that you can take a look at.
This one is for Barley straw pellets that might work good for your water feature:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/P ... 728+113894

Here are a couple of links that give a broad background on treating huge ponds and waterways but it gives a lot of cool information on how it works. It looks like the results of the research on this form of algae control differ from who is doing it. 

http://www.btny.purdue.edu/pubs/APM/APM-1-W.pdf

http://ohioline.osu.edu/a-fact/0012.html

It looks like it might be something you would want to look into.

Hope that helps!
Later,
Brad


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

You may also want to try a little more air movement, this can be internal movement or more ventilation. Note that there is a fine line at times between enough and too much, and in some locations this can change drastically with the seasons.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Well I added some of the pellets to my tank last night....
I will report back on the results in a few weeks.

Chris


----------

